# Your best street shots of any kind.



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

To begin...


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## deathbyfish (Jan 9, 2013)

Hong Kong


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

5D M III. 
24-105mm is 4 L


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 9, 2013)

not exactly "about" the street... 






maybe this old one from the film era..


----------



## infared (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't shoot street very often....


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 9, 2013)

Snapped this one about a month ago~


----------



## Stewbyyy (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never really been into street photography as it makes me nervous (I know, it sounds stupid). But I got this shot once.


----------



## matt2491 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Eneade (Jan 9, 2013)

Some of the street stuff I do :




the first snowflakes par Eneade, sur Flickr




her umbrella par Eneade, sur Flickr




exhausting shopping par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Jan 21, 2013)

All in London




Couple, Covent Garden by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Women, St. Pauls, Millennium bridge, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_1865.jpg by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_1930.jpg by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Royal Opera House, London by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2013)

Eneade said:


> Some of the street stuff I do :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great colors and very neutral shot. Good composition.
For me, this photo is taking me back in time with a good feeling although it is raining.
What lens did you use and at what iso/aperture/shutterspeed?


----------



## GuyF (Jan 21, 2013)

Eneade said:


> Some of the street stuff I do :



Great shots with excellent light and colour. Welcome to Canon Rumors!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2013)

Two images ...
First was a place I sought after from an internet address. Surprised by how it looks. Brick and mortar store may not tell the complete story.
Second was a street scene.
Taken on a trip to Hong Kong this December with 5DIII/24-70_2.8


(edit : oversized images --- the second image is attached here)


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 21, 2013)

First there was Ariel, now Nemo... by David KM, on Flickr



Stanford theater by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 21, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> I rarely shoot street shots. This one is a repost. 60D, 50/1.4.



LOVE it.


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 21, 2013)

*Kisses* by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## Eneade (Jan 21, 2013)

candyman said:


> Eneade said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the street stuff I do :
> ...



Thanks ! My exifs are available on Flickr.
For this shot it was 85mm @ f/1.8 // ISO 1250 // 1/500s

@ GuyF : Thanks for the positive feedback, here are some other shots :




hurry up par Eneade, sur Flickr




unfair race to the dolls store... par Eneade, sur Flickr




her destiny par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## lvanzijl (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## R1-7D (Jan 21, 2013)

Take A Seat by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Illumination by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




A Clockwork Sepia by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_7999 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_8002 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## hath (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## distant.star (Jan 21, 2013)

.
Gettin' real in Philadelphia!


----------



## Hampshire (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice shots everybody!

Mine is from the subway.. Kind of, maybe not, a street shot?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 21, 2013)

This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.

I happened to be walking down Glasgow's main shopping area with my camera bag when my attention was taken by some ragtags and bobtails wearing hi-vis vests with the union jack flag on them.

Alarm bells rang and I hung around to see what developed, within 5 minutes there were civilians of all creeds, class, colour and age protesting against these anti-immigration loon-balls, to the point where Police were mobilised for their protection.

I love Glasgow. It has it's faults, but most of it's people are solid gold, and generally we stand up together against to people like this.

Glasgow was once one of the worlds busiest ports, our ships mobilised world trade, and brought impoverished hungry Irish and persecuted Jews to our city, enriching it's culture, fighting in our Army's, providing both brain and brawn to our industries. We have a history of acceptance, of refuge. And thats why we stand up to the BNP, when they attack the Eastern Europeans and Muslims who have made Glasgow their home in more recent years.


----------



## rwmson (Jan 22, 2013)

hath, that was a GREAT first post! Got a location for that shot?


----------



## rpt (Jan 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.
> 
> I happened to be walking down Glasgow's main shopping area with my camera bag when my attention was taken by some ragtags and bobtails wearing hi-vis vests with the union jack flag on them.
> 
> ...


Wow! I did not know that about Glasgow! Great! More power to integrated societies.


----------



## bseitz234 (Jan 22, 2013)

rwmson said:


> hath, that was a GREAT first post! Got a location for that shot?



Agreed, really love this picture.


----------



## yoni_blau (Jan 22, 2013)

Four shots from my trip to Cuba


----------



## chops411 (Jan 22, 2013)

yoni_blau I really like the first one but they are all real good.


----------



## hath (Jan 22, 2013)

rwmson said:


> hath, that was a GREAT first post! Got a location for that shot?




Thank you rwmson and bseitz234!
That shot's been taken in Helsinki, Finland.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.



Good visual on our fear, Paul. Collectively, we humans live in dread of "the other" and change and anything that seems to threaten our own security. Yet the irony is that our interdependence and change are our strengths and the fuel of our progress. You've endeared yourself to me with this little story, Paul.

I haven't been to Glasgow in 30 years, but I liked it when I was there. And Scotland has some of the best land and sea scapes I've seen anywhere. (Oh, and the best milk I've EVER had too!)


----------



## Jace (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## rpt (Jan 22, 2013)

distant.star said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.
> ...


Scapes? You talk about land and sea scapes! *Whiskey man! Whiskey!*


And for his wonderful description - and the photo, (Paul, you can swap those two around if you want) *you da man!*


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 22, 2013)

@rpt


> Scapes? You talk about land and sea scapes! Whiskey man! Whiskey!



If you go to Islay there is an abundance of all three. Work flew me over a couple of years ago, poisoned chalice in a way - beautiful place, but no real time to enjoy the views or the uisge beatha. Must try and get back.

And if it's Scotch then its 'Whisky'.


----------



## rpt (Jan 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @rpt
> 
> 
> > Scapes? You talk about land and sea scapes! Whiskey man! Whiskey!
> ...


I apologise. Whisky it is. *And* I prefer the smokies


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.
> 
> I happened to be walking down Glasgow's main shopping area with my camera bag when my attention was taken by some ragtags and bobtails wearing hi-vis vests with the union jack flag on them.
> 
> ...


I think that's what the Celtic culture brings, while not so many speak the Celtic languages now, the philosophy remains. Accept the invaders, immigrants and visitors and make them Celtic. That way, it tends to breed a greater tolerance for others. Of course it hasn't always been the case, but generally over the centuries, it breeds true. While the Westcountry still has its Celtic roots, a lot of the Celtic culture and philosophy has been diluted unfortunately and I have witnessed slightly off-colour comments that weren't quite racist, to the point that I was asked if I spoke English when with some Poles, which I found a little amusing in its irony. It's the strange blend of nationalism with tolerance that makes it possible and proves that nationalism and identity doesn't have to mean intolerance and racism. Sometimes that nationalism and sense of national identity is misunderstood unfortunately and can be distorted with undesirable consequences.


----------



## ablearcher (Jan 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.
> ...


 Well... the key word here is (quite correctly) "integrated". If only integration was a reality.... Sorry for offtop.


----------



## NHK (Jan 22, 2013)

A lot of great photographs here.
I especially like the Bluesman by "Standard", Wow! The Cuba shots by "yoni_blau" and her umbrella by "Eneade" . (je suis aussi de la région, j'ai reconnu directe^^)


----------



## pardus (Jan 22, 2013)

Puerto Escondido


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 22, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> . the key word here is (quite correctly) "integrated". If only integration was a reality.... Sorry for offtop.



Well if integration goes so far as they work and have a social life in a community where they happy its fine i think. If they are lazy and live off social welfare thats not good of course, but that applies to ANY person no matter where they from.
I think there are too many white people who expect foreigners to totally convert into "white people". Reminds me of german people living in another country....in a german community area....speaking german...eating german food and so on. Its just the same except it somehow seems like white people always go crazy about foreigners 
TBH i dont know much about the UK welfare system i only know there are a lot of foreigners in germany who live off government money and have no will to change it. But there are also a lot who work (and do jobs german ppl rather not want to do often).
But basically its just a big wuss since we have enough cash in our country to support these people. Its just easy to blame minorities i guess. And not to mention the number of white people here who are basically too lazy to work...


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 22, 2013)

a beggar by bchernicoff, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jan 23, 2013)

On the streets where I live....


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sort of stuck out at me...


----------



## yoni_blau (Jan 24, 2013)

chops411 said:


> yoni_blau I really like the first one but they are all real good.



Thanks. Cuba is so great and so photogenic its crazy.
Harry up before it starts changing.


----------



## Eneade (Jan 24, 2013)

I have enjoyed taking pictures while it was snowing :




sixth sense par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jan 24, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> Sort of stuck out at me...


I kind of object! This is not a street shot! It is a watering hole! You need to post it in the wildlife section! 



Somehow the picture speaks to me - and it is not the letters R A B. I think it is the color of the bricks...


----------



## Harv (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't say if it's my best, but I would say it's one of them. It's certainly one I have always enjoyed.


----------



## rpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Harv said:


> I can't say if it's my best, but I would say it's one of them. It's certainly one I have always enjoyed.


Lovely! I have no more words...


----------



## Harv (Jan 24, 2013)

rpt said:


> Lovely! I have no more words...



Thank you very much.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 26, 2013)

Some new ones from last weekend:




Farmer Joe by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Slow Walking by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Tomorrow Is Another Day by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




You Talkin' To Me? by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Live Music by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## Stig (Jan 27, 2013)

Adelaide market


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2013)

ok, just curious. Am I taking the topic title too literally. When it asks to post your best street shots, is that just a genre classification? Lots of great shots but it seems most of these photos aren't shot on the "street". Just sayin'...


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yehyaalhafidh/6295900380/#in/photostream

Know its not in 'the streets' but I still like it!


----------



## Eneade (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really liking bad weather shots : rain / snow / fog...

This one is at ISO3200 on the 5DIII :




fly me to India par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## SwampYankee (Feb 20, 2013)

took this over the weekend


----------



## SwampYankee (Feb 20, 2013)

seems I can only post 1 picture at a time
2/4


----------



## SwampYankee (Feb 20, 2013)

3/4


----------



## SwampYankee (Feb 20, 2013)

and 4/4 all with a Canon 5DIII 24-105L and obviously a bit of lightroom on some


----------



## Mukatsuku (Mar 16, 2013)

When I took a trip to Japan in order to buy a 7D - I tested it out with street photography to try to learn the new features.


----------



## audigydekwmak (Mar 16, 2013)

taken in Bangkok Hualamphong train station. Canon 550D, f/9, 1/60s, ISO2000 with tamron 17-50 VC f2.8


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 18, 2013)

From the streets of Phnom Penh. Not my best, but I like it.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 18, 2013)

I get my best street photos when I bring my own model! LOL


----------



## Eneade (Mar 21, 2013)

From a trip in India last month :




a hard day's work par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Eneade said:


> From a trip in India last month :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NHK (Apr 2, 2013)

TOKYO


----------



## ghosh9691 (Apr 2, 2013)

Taken in India..


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 7, 2013)

Definitely not the best ones, but a couple from my recent trip to San Francisco


----------



## Eneade (Apr 10, 2013)

One more shot of India :




night walk in Mathura par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## Eneade (Apr 21, 2013)

rim par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## NHK (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice "serie" Eneade.
Ksagomonyants, i like the "foot" , nice look 

Hong Kong


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure if this is "street" so much


----------



## gimmeadeal19 (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome thread! Thanks.


----------



## kennephoto (Apr 23, 2013)

SwampYankee said:


> and 4/4 all with a Canon 5DIII 24-105L and obviously a bit of lightroom on some



I really like this, has a end of the world type of feel. Is this a snapshot from a movie?


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 24, 2013)

Bowler Man by Marked Improvement Photo


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Night shot on Beale Street, Memphis, Tennessee



Beale Street by 8201, on Flickr


----------



## roumin (Apr 24, 2013)

Santa Monica, CA


----------



## eyeland (Apr 25, 2013)

@eneade & Yoni_blau
!!
Really nice shots to my taste!
Miles above the rest


----------



## Superka (May 9, 2013)

smth wrong by superka_01, on Flickr


----------



## Brendon (May 9, 2013)

A few from my trip to Italy last year:




Italy-0027-2 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr




Italy-0033 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr




Italy-0220 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr




Italy-0562 by Raraigh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Juvenall (May 9, 2013)

Depending on how strictly you define "street" (since this was taken in an airport terminal here in Detroit), this was always one of my favorites. 




The Traveler by Juvenall, on Flickr


----------



## Eneade (May 28, 2013)

A night street shot somewhere in India :




indian silhouettes par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 29, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This was taken at an impromptu demonstration against the British National Party.
> 
> I happened to be walking down Glasgow's main shopping area with my camera bag when my attention was taken by some ragtags and bobtails wearing hi-vis vests with the union jack flag on them.
> 
> ...



I while ago I posted this, so only fair to show the other side of Scotland, particularly the west of Scotland, I'm not all that proud of this, but hey, it's a street shot. I wish there had been a street shot or two.


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jul 29, 2013)

My submissions.


----------



## davidcharding (Jul 31, 2013)

This is one of my personal faves - 5Dc 24-105


----------



## davidcharding (Jul 31, 2013)

..and a couple of alternative versions


----------



## Smurf1811 (Aug 5, 2013)

Two of mine...


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 8, 2013)

Marrakech, Morocco, in September 2012


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 8, 2013)

girl in amphitheater


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a photo taken on January 1, 2008. Japanese New Year's Day is very important, and it involves going to the Shinto Temples to make offerings and pray. This was in Tokyo.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 15, 2013)

How do you guys go about getting these street-portraits? Are they people you know, or random strangers? I love these kind of shots, but the very few times I have asked to take some strangers picture, and explain why I want to, I have the feeling that I either walk away or get knocked the f.. out.... ;D


----------



## birtembuk (Aug 15, 2013)

IMO, there can't be a best street shot as there are many ways to assess it's quality. Sometimes you just get lucky and fast enough to get something, say, decent. Most of the time, you've got no time to ask before. So, just send a smile after ...  (first time I post something, and from my somehow sleeping account. Not sure it'll work.) Trying again...




smokin' on by snap'shoota, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a "best" but a favourite from my "Street Photographers" series


----------



## rpt (Aug 29, 2013)

Today is Janmashtami - apparently it is the birthday of Lord Krishna. His foster mother got tired of hiding the butter and hung it up in an earthen pot from ropes under the ceiling of her house. It is said that he got his friends to hoist him up, got to the pot, broke it and ate the butter. This apparent ritual is re-enacted each year. Here are a few pictures I took. These were taken against the light when there was no ambient light around.


----------



## petach (Sep 14, 2013)

I cut my street "teeth" in 2011 in New York with a Panasonic GF2. That's now gone and I am hefting a 6D with 17-40L and a Fuji X100S

These are some of my very first street shots, and which I consider my best ones also. The heavy B&W....not to the taste of all, but it was a phase :0)




Suspicion - Manhattan by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





Beatbox Girls by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




The lost soul of Barbie by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





mirror man by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## c-law (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been doing street photography on and off for years now. Mostly to catch culture and local flavour when I travel. It is a lot of fun.

These shots are from London recently:


















These are from South Africa earlier this year:


----------



## lion rock (Sep 14, 2013)

A few taken while visiting Singapore.
One taken in a street hawker stall.
One at a park.
One shot at a street corner.
And lastly, a couple of gentlemen having the same idea. I don't know these chaps.
All taken with 5D3, 24-70 I.
Direct from camera, no edit (save for downsizing), jpg files.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 14, 2013)

Quick shot taken at Fort Worth Art Fair 5D3, 24-105 (with his permission).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's an oldie, that I didn't ask permission for.
Minolta SR-T303, Minolta Rokkor 200mm f3.5, Fuji 800 ISO (desaturated)


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Junior cowboy dart champ, Denton County Fair, Texas


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Archer City, Texas, where "The Last Picture Show" with Cybil Shepard was filmed (hasn't really changed much).


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Drinking beer, Archer City, Texas style.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Young cowboy with mother, Archer City, Tx.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Girl in window, seen from Amsterdam street


----------



## c-law (Sep 16, 2013)

Here are a couple more shots from Nicaragua:


----------



## michael_tkf (Jan 5, 2014)

Taken at a street festival in Japan





taken with 50/1.8 on T2i


----------



## Stig (Jan 5, 2014)

New York


----------



## Stig (Jan 9, 2014)

a few more


----------



## Stig (Jan 9, 2014)

and last ones of these for now


----------



## silvestography (Jan 9, 2014)

I may have posted this on the forum before, but hell, I'm proud of it. From the streets of Philadelphia.
t3i w/ Tamron 24-70 @ f/4.0 1/60s ISO 100


----------



## silvestography (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's another on from Philly, this time in Suburban Station. 
24-70 @ f/2.8 1/15s ISO 100


----------



## HavanaRob (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a few...


----------



## davejdoe (Mar 23, 2014)

Taken in Ottawa walking around with my EOS-M in Aperture Prioirty, it got dark but I was able to hold steady for once in my life haha...


----------



## petach (Mar 23, 2014)

Stig said:


> a few more



The guy on the crate reading a book. I am sure I shot him in September last. Must check my archives.


----------



## lightcick (Apr 1, 2014)

Taken in Melbourne / Australia with the 1.2/50 mm Lens


----------



## lightcick (Apr 1, 2014)

Three more from Melbourne


----------



## lightthief (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello,
i want to show you some of my shots. I hope you enjoy them.

1.) reincarnation at Berlin
2.) bicycle parkingplace
3.) sleeping girl at Berlin
4.) boy at Marina, San Francisco
5.) partner look at hydrant, San Francisco
6.) hills of Rome
7.) miss captain, Venice
8.) lady in red, Las Vegas


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 10, 2014)

A few city street shots with a difference; nineteenth century London. Shot with 40mm and time machine.


----------



## shutterskys (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a few photos from around town, lets know what you think.


----------



## RobertG. (May 12, 2014)

Chiang Mai, Thailand


----------



## JPAZ (May 12, 2014)

From Samarkand


----------



## dancook (May 16, 2014)

Can&#x27;t be beaten by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## dancook (May 17, 2014)

Red Door by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## dancook (May 18, 2014)

I hate everyone!! by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (May 18, 2014)

Good image. You needed ISO 1250 to get f/16 & 1/1000?


----------



## dancook (May 18, 2014)

distant.star said:


> Good image. You needed ISO 1250 to get f/16 & 1/1000?



I take photos whilst walking, and moving camera sometimes too fast that I get camera shake below 1/1000 - so I set camera to manual 1/1000, f16 and use auto iso


----------



## dancook (May 18, 2014)

FQ2A3444-3 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## dancook (May 26, 2014)

FQ2A6221 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (May 27, 2014)

Street shots in Miami( The Rear End), Washington DC( no where to go) and In Thailand( Ha, Ha, Ha---No comment from me)
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## TheBiologist (May 30, 2014)

Hi all. First official photo post here - or at least first fully edited... so hope you like it! If you can, please open the facebook link and like it. Its been shortlisted for a small university competition and I believe it will win! Voting ends on 2nd June 2014. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=701205433272405&set=pb.104097982983156.-2207520000.1401356386.&type=3&theater



Green-Up-Web-Green by iced_solid, on Flickr


----------



## SwampYankee (May 30, 2014)




----------



## lion rock (May 30, 2014)

SwampYankee,
Really funny! You have a bunch of police in the background with a K-9 unit. All decked out.
Then, in the foreground, a little poodle in pink and with little pink booties. Lovely! Funny. ;D 8)
Do wonder if these dogs are attracted to each other?! :
-r


----------



## witty_username (May 30, 2014)

Great shots everyone! I shoot a ton of street photography in Nashville. Here's two of my favorites. Both taken with an SL1 and the nifty fifty.


----------



## distant.star (May 30, 2014)

.
Dan, your train image reminds me of one I did on a train last year...


----------



## SwampYankee (May 30, 2014)

lion rock said:


> SwampYankee,
> Really funny! You have a bunch of police in the background with a K-9 unit. All decked out.
> Then, in the foreground, a little poodle in pink and with little pink booties. Lovely! Funny. ;D 8)
> Do wonder if these dogs are attracted to each other?! :
> -r



I was in Grand Central Station waiting for a train. This guy was just walking through with his dog. The dog in the back was supposed to be looking for other things but he was transfixed by this poodle. The cop kept trying to get him back on point. eventually the cop moved his dog. Thanks 
BTW if you find yourself in NYC on a cold or rainy day Grand Central is a great place to take pictures


----------



## lion rock (May 31, 2014)

SwampYankee,
Originally, we were going to NYC in June, but got cancelled. Our next opportunity would be in August. Our daughter is coming back then.
I'll keep Grand Central in mind, but, definitely B&H 8).
-r


----------



## TexPhoto (May 31, 2014)

REX_0473 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



REX_0054h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



IMG_0705 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## petach (Jun 7, 2014)

The Escape (Fuji X100S)



The Escape...... by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 9, 2014)

From Madurai, India. 5Diii, 1/800, f/8, iso 1600 using 24-105 at 105. Noise reduction with LR then convert to B&W using PS/NIK Silver Efex.


----------



## petach (Jun 10, 2014)

Whitechapel, East London and City borders. Known as Bangla Town for its large Bangladeshi population. It is vibrant, noisy and fun to shoot.



street_whitechapel-9 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



street_whitechapel-12 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



street_whitechapel-11 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




street_whitechapel-8 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



street_whitechapel-7 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



street_whitechapel by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



street_whitechapel-10 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

-------------------------------------------------------



street_whitechapel by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Alexander Lopez, from Brazil. Been on the street for a couple of years after splitting with his wife (due to his drinking) He used to work in marketing near Liverpool Street. He spoke intelligently and lucidly about the Sephardi Jews of Portugal (of which faith he was born into). He was very engaging, listened attentively. I gave him money for dinner or whatever and vowed again not to complain about my life.....at least for today.

===============================================================


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 14, 2014)

A singer, a cafe and a full moon. At our local General Store, Friday night.


----------



## aznable (Jun 25, 2014)

this is the best just because is the only one i shot


----------



## jannatul18 (Jul 2, 2014)

I really like this street photography so I am sharing this here


----------



## candyman (Jul 2, 2014)

jannatul18 said:


> I really like this street photography so I am sharing this here


 
Yes, that is a wonderful picture. Well done!


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

jannatul18 said:


> I really like this street photography so I am sharing this here



I like it also. Very nice shot.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 2, 2014)

.
I like this a lot. Done with the Sigma 50A?







aznable said:


> this is the best just because is the only one i shot


----------



## Besisika (Jul 3, 2014)

Festival du Jazz 2013


----------



## davejdoe (Jul 10, 2014)

Think I got busted taking this one...





https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hill Benson (Jul 10, 2014)

Untitled by cnlkurtz


----------



## Vossie (Jul 12, 2014)

aznable said:


> this is the best just because is the only one i shot



Very nicely composed with the beer bottle.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sometimes, the best thing to say is not to say anything. Captured this homeless man sleeping in the alley during 2014-Aug-9, Breast Cancer Walk in Long Beach, California. The temp was in mid 80F. He had sweatshirt and blanket on.


----------



## dryanparker (Aug 14, 2014)

I once came across a parkour group in downtown Jacksonville. One of them was falling from the sky.

Mamiya RZ67, 75mm Shift Lens, Tri-X 400


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

wroclaw, poland


----------



## Reiep (Oct 6, 2014)

Old man texting by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## rcarca (Oct 6, 2014)

A couple from Covent Garden, London recently:



Street Theatre audience by RCARCARCA, on Flickr



Stallholder, Covent Garden by RCARCARCA, on Flickr



Conversations in Covent Garden take 2 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!

Richard


----------



## Darian (Oct 6, 2014)

It's in the eyes.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 6, 2014)

San Francisco skyline in the background...


----------



## reactionart (Oct 6, 2014)

TeenTog said:


>



Randolph and Wabash?


----------



## Etienne (Oct 6, 2014)

Fall, and Winter


----------



## rcarca (Oct 6, 2014)

Street can be scary...



Time to move on... by RCARCARCA, on Flickr


----------



## eating (Oct 7, 2014)

Tokyo beat. by eat1ng, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 7, 2014)

Big rainstorm in Thailand:



Fun in the rain by yorgasor, on Flickr

Cobbler in Singapore's Chinatown:


Chinatown Cobbler by yorgasor, on Flickr

Raleigh, NC SPARKcon 2014:


Fire Dancer by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 7, 2014)

Darian said:


> It's in the eyes.



"My eyes are up here, buddy!"


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Fall, and Winter



Very nice shots Etienne.


----------



## arcanej (Oct 7, 2014)

Protests in New York



Dr. Cornel West by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr



FloodWallStreet by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr



FloodWallStreet by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr



FloodWallStreet by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr



Alibaba&#x27;s IPO by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr


----------



## swiftrandomness94 (Oct 7, 2014)

'Monday Nights And Bud Light'


----------



## TomD (Oct 7, 2014)

Near the Farmer's Market in Seattle.


----------



## Ashran (Oct 7, 2014)

This for me. 




Under the rain 
by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## yellowstudio (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright, newbie shooter here, gonna try and add some. Criticism welcome...

Graffiti in Long Beach


Long Beach Graffiti by yellowstudio.de, on Flickr

End of sesh in Malibu


C-_Bilder-Los-Angeles-2014_later-days_10040824_IMG_4869 by yellowstudio.de, on Flickr

Little Red Mopette


Little Red Mopette by yellowstudio.de, on Flickr

Honey, there's something on your nose...


Chinatown Moon Festival by yellowstudio.de, on Flickr


----------



## Darian (Oct 7, 2014)

Female Show


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Oct 7, 2014)

A few:


IMG_0107 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_9963 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_0039 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



View from Chinatown across the bay by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Oct 9, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## TMSCanon (Oct 11, 2014)

Canon 7D, Tamron 60mm Macro, 1/1000s, f/10, ISO 100


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 14, 2014)

9/11 Memorial, NYC.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2014)

Street shots depend a lot on where you live...


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> 9/11 Memorial, NYC.



That's still poignant


----------



## Focuzed (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is a shot of the Trojan Horse used in the movie Troy.


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Lunch time in any city is a rush, even Auckland NZ on the hottest day in 144 years (it was 85F or some such). This gal was "on a mission" rushing down the small side alley.

Canon 5DII 100-400L


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Elderly couple in Auckland, man is in a wheelchair. The lady seems to have a lot bigger fascination to the display than her husband.

5DII 100-400L


----------



## TomF (Nov 24, 2014)

Couple eating ice cream in an open air food court, Auckland NZ.

5DII 100-400L


----------



## TeT (Nov 24, 2014)

I love this pic, dont know why...


----------



## lion rock (Nov 24, 2014)

Visiting NZ!
Saturday AM farmers market, Takapuna.
Great big Moroccan style lamb sausage. Bought some bird-of-paradise from the flower lady.
-r


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Gold Souk, Dubai


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

Spice Souk, Dubai.


----------



## TomF (Nov 26, 2014)

And another thing young man...

Dubai, Deria


----------



## slclick (Nov 26, 2014)

Eugene OR, U of O Street Fest


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Dec 2, 2014)

Bangalore, India. 

Busted for not wearing helmets.


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are my street shots.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Dec 19, 2014)

one shot in Hong Kong, 8 seconds handheld.
-r


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 14, 2015)

Charles Bridge Prague in the morning, done with 6D and 24mm 1.4 L II.




soul booster by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Charles Bridge Prague in the morning, done with 6D and 24mm 1.4 L II.




Beautiful.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 14, 2015)

Click said:


> leichenmuehle said:
> 
> 
> > Charles Bridge Prague in the morning, done with 6D and 24mm 1.4 L II.
> ...



Ditto!! Very nice.


----------



## candyman (Jan 14, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Charles Bridge Prague in the morning, done with 6D and 24mm 1.4 L II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful!


----------



## Ashran (Jan 25, 2015)

New shot from me ^_^




Let&#x27;s read by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

500px version --> https://500px.com/photo/96808825/let's-read-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Lesmen27 (Feb 14, 2015)

Parking à Val Thorens



150212_019 by 123_456, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Feb 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 Memorial, NYC.
> ...


+1


----------



## larusejunior (Mar 16, 2015)

Somewhere between Jordan et Tsim Sha Tsui District in Hong Kong.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Somewhere between Jordan et Tsim Sha Tsui District in Hong Kong.




Cool shot. Well done.


----------



## larusejunior (Mar 16, 2015)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere between Jordan et Tsim Sha Tsui District in Hong Kong.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2015)

A long street..... next house, 460K.....


----------



## PKinDenmark (Mar 17, 2015)

Lots of inspiring work on this thread. Thank you. 

Below I have added a handful of Copenhagen Street photos. 
Dark, wet, windy January early evening. People fighting the elements with energy and persistence.

Recommended viewing in full size, full screen. 
Comments appreciated.

Canon 6D handheld with: 
#1: Canon 16-35mm L (mk I) @25mm, ISO 3200, 1/60s, f/3.5 (at newly built S-station)
#2: Canon 50mm 1.4, ISO 3200, 1/50s, f/2.5 (grafitti and collapse)
#3: Canon 50mm 1.4, ISO 3200, 1/1000s, f/2.8 (I would not cycle here without a light)
#4: Canon 50mm 1.4, ISO 3200, 1/50s, f/4.0 (at the TIVOLI-entrance)
#5: Canon 16-35mm L (mk I) @16mm, ISO 3200, 1/50s, f/3.5 (same location as #1 above)


----------



## andarx (Mar 17, 2015)

Siracusa, Sicily



Siracusa by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2015)

andarx said:


> Siracusa, Sicily




Very nice, andarx. I wish I were there, it looks like a great place for a morning coffee.


----------



## Aichbus (Mar 17, 2015)

Seen in Berlin.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 17, 2015)

This was quick and candid so didn't frame it exactly how i want it but it came out nice overall i think:

Tokyo


----------



## distant.star (Mar 17, 2015)

Aichbus said:


> Seen in Berlin.



That makes me graffiti-illiterate in two languages, at least! Thanks.


----------



## candyman (Mar 17, 2015)

andarx said:


> Siracusa, Sicily




Just wonderful morning light. Could join Click for that coffee
The architecture looks just great!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 17, 2015)

Hong Kong : Occupy Hong Kong (Umbrella Revolution), Nathan Road. Nov 2014.
Hong Kong : Street hawkers selling their "apple-wares" in front of the Apple Store. Nov 2014. 
-r


----------



## Reiep (Mar 20, 2015)

Andrei Saguna Street II by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Mar 21, 2015)

I couldn't resist taking these at the Australian GP last weekend. Dad was more interested in his phone than his kid.


----------



## Jeevz (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe not a typical street style shot but...





Oh Lourdes by Sanjeev Deo on 500px


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> Maybe not a typical street style shot but...




Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 11, 2015)

Saw this in Mexico. The runner appeared to have dog carrying his water


----------



## Ashran (Apr 12, 2015)

A shot from Rome.




Tourists in Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/104687675/tourists-in-rome-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bird shooter


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Waiting for the train, Hong Kong


----------



## Ashran (Apr 15, 2015)

Lost in thought




Lost in thought by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr



On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/104974547/lost-in-thought-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

Ashran said:


> Lost in thought



I really like this shot. Nicely done Ashran.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 15, 2015)

Dylan,
Not crowded in Kowloon's subways?!
Must be a miracle!
Nice photo.
-r




Dylan777 said:


> Waiting for the train, Hong Kong


----------



## Jat Riski (Apr 15, 2015)

Taken in Indian outside of village with iPhone 5


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Lion Rock,
Yes...as I recalled, it was late when I took the train back to the hotel.



lion rock said:


> Dylan,
> Not crowded in Kowloon's subways?!
> Must be a miracle!
> Nice photo.
> ...


----------



## Ashran (Apr 15, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Nicely done Ashran.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Birdman70 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fort Worth, TX
Glass building reflecting on courthouse early evening.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR, Birdman70


----------



## rpt (Apr 15, 2015)

Jat Riski said:


> Taken in Indian outside of village with iPhone 5


A perfectly good example of a driverless vehicle.


----------



## donn (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice images everyone.

want to share this old image I took on 2011, taken with my old 450D









Some of the images I took summer last year


----------



## K-amps (Apr 15, 2015)

A couple from me... one recent with a 5d3 (sepia) and the BW with a 5dc


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

K-amps said:


> A couple from me... one recent with a 5d3 (sepia) and the BW with a 5dc



Very nice shots. I especially like the B&W.


----------



## Ashran (Apr 16, 2015)

Palace of Justice - Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/105141249/palace-of-justice-rome-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 17, 2015)

Not sure what I'm doing wrong I have replied to this thread several times but for some reason the reply is not uploading


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 17, 2015)

More images from 5 Pointz in NY 

5 Pointz Aerosol Art Center, Inc. is an outdoor art exhibit space in Long Island City, New York, considered to be the world’s premiere “graffiti Mecca,” where aerosol artists from around the globe paint colorful pieces on the walls of a 200,000-square-foot factory building.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 17, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> More images from 5 Pointz in NY.......


One of the things I like about CR is the photo tour of the world. 
Great shots from so many place I've never heard of that send me googling for more info.
Thank you for the introduction to 5Pointz!
Aw no, google maps says it's closed, street view shows lots of art still there though.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 17, 2015)

I believe the owner of the building whitewashed the building. I have not confirmed that and hope it is untrue.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 17, 2015)

I believe the owner of the building whitewashed the building. I have not confirmed that and hope it is untrue.


----------



## Ashran (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice shot Larry!


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Cool shots Larry.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 20, 2015)

The best camera is the one you have in hand. Taken with Samsung phone, I called it "Man at work" 8)


----------



## Ashran (Apr 24, 2015)

Tiber river by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


500px --> https://500px.com/photo/106361099/tiber-river-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## global pillage (Apr 25, 2015)

5Pointz is gone.

Unaffordable condos on the way....


----------



## Pookie (Apr 25, 2015)

5D3 + 50L



https://flic.kr/p/or5EZT


----------



## jogeshs (Apr 25, 2015)

From Sharjah UAE



Evening walk by Jogesh S, on Flickr

From Kochi, Kerala, India



Balance by Jogesh S, on Flickr




[Movie] Stars and Stripes by Jogesh S, on Flickr

From Chickaballapore, Karnataka, India



.. by Jogesh S, on Flickr


----------



## bodwigg (Apr 25, 2015)

https://flic.kr/p/evHcDU

Stockholm, May 25, 2013


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2015)

donn said:


>


Interesting position in the game. How did the exchange go? I am sure a lot of pieces got exchanged right after the pawn capture. Did you take any more pictures? Was the next move bishop into Knight?


----------



## K-amps (Apr 25, 2015)

One taken last week, f2.8 200mm


----------



## K-amps (Apr 25, 2015)

Trying out the dual iso thing.... 12mm f5.6

In the lower shot, there's lots of noise, but I was trying to protect the lightbulbs. Shot -4ev, brought rest up in post.


----------



## candyman (Apr 25, 2015)

K-amps said:


> Trying out the dual iso thing.... 12mm f5.6
> 
> In the lower shot, there's lots of noise, but I was trying to protect the lightbulbs. Shot -4ev, brought rest up in post.




Very nice photos K-amps.
I just read about the dual iso after Rpt pointed it out to me.


----------



## rcarca (Apr 25, 2015)

Taken late 2014



2Y2A9526.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## triggermike (Apr 26, 2015)

Taken last year in Denver . . .


----------



## Roo (Apr 27, 2015)

Some from the weekend's Anzac Day march in Melbourne.


----------



## Ashran (Apr 27, 2015)

Two girls on the "Isola Tiberina" in Rome.




Friendship by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

As usual, the 500px version --> https://500px.com/photo/106755525/friendship-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Ashran (May 1, 2015)

Another shot from Rome. 




Me and the Tiber by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/107153113/me-and-the-tiber-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Ozarker (May 7, 2015)

Well, this is a horrible shot... although interesting. The shot was taken with a Canon XSi as I moved through an intersection off the freeway in Garden Grove, California. This was back in late 2009. This man had obviously lost his job, but was trying to have a sense of humor about it though I am sure he was desperate as he sat there at the end of the off-ramp. I hope he found a job. I smudged out his name and number.


----------



## Ozarker (May 7, 2015)

Ashran said:


> Another shot from Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## Ashran (May 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Very nice!



Thank you! 

Here a new shot.




Texting by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

https://500px.com/photo/108061327/texting-by-giuseppe-cammino?utm_campaign=photo_reached_upcoming&utm_content=textlink&utm_medium=email&utm_source=500px&utm_term=notification


----------



## nikkito (Jun 25, 2015)

Ferry in new York


----------



## Roo (Jun 26, 2015)

Hosier Lane in Melbourne is usually photographed for it's ever changing graffiti walls but I liked this angle of it.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jun 26, 2015)

bodwigg said:


> https://flic.kr/p/evHcDU
> 
> Stockholm, May 25, 2013


I like this photo. Well done.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jun 26, 2015)

A young girl watches on as her parents/guardians do some window shopping. Hanoi, Vietnam.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jun 27, 2015)

Tourists and locals throw coloured powder and water over each other at the holi festival of colour. Pokhara, Nepal.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jun 27, 2015)

Kids play in a village. Annapurna region, Nepal.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 27, 2015)

I took this picture with the EOS M and the 22mm f/2 a couple of weeks ago, and I would like to share it with you!


----------



## slclick (Jun 27, 2015)

Gnocchi said:


> bodwigg said:
> 
> 
> > https://flic.kr/p/evHcDU
> ...



Love this, very Stanko Abadzic.


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 27, 2015)

slclick said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > bodwigg said:
> ...


----------



## Ashran (Jul 29, 2015)

A shot from Budapest




Drunk by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/116447645/drunk-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## patrickfd (Jul 29, 2015)

Hartford, Ct. firefighter taking a quick break at a 2 alarm apartment building fire on 7/23/15


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 3, 2015)

Took this one when I was in Vancouver, BC in last July, 2015 (Canon 5D Mark III and 24-105mm)... Dappled light was the one that told me to capture this...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 3, 2015)

Saw this image when I was doing some night scape photography at Seattle, WA. Could not resist, so I took it with my Canon 5D Mark III and 24-105.


----------



## Ashran (Aug 3, 2015)

Old lady begging for money by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

500px --> https://500px.com/photo/116893735/old-lady-begging-for-money-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Reiep (Aug 4, 2015)

On a tight leash by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr




Bright present, dark future by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr




Moments of peace by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 4, 2016)

Shinsekai Dstrict / Osaka

Japan - Spring 2016


----------



## Suri JV (Nov 4, 2016)

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lawyerphotog/28982545044/in/dateposted/" title="The barefoot soldier!"><img src="https://c5.staticflickr.com/8/7524/28982545044_ff8eaa2ab0_z.jpg" width="640" height="469" alt="The barefoot soldier!"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Shinsekai Dstrict / Osaka
> 
> Japan - Spring 2016



Very nice picture, Laruse.


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 4, 2016)

Click said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Shinsekai Dstrict / Osaka
> ...



Thx !!!


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 4, 2016)

Manchester street markets


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 4, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Manchester street markets



Awesome shot, mikehit


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester street markets
> ...



+ Well done, Mike.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2016)

Chillin'



Reno 2015 Evening Band 6815 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2016)

It went downhill rapidly...



STOP!- In The Name of Love! © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2016)

Tarrah - a bit sooty



Fire Fighter Tarrah by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice picture, Kit Lens Jockey.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks.

The text on the post-it reads "Please stay close today We love and miss you"


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 24, 2017)

Taken with the exotic, yet fidgety, 50mm 1.0. Don't look too close, it's pretty soft.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 4, 2017)

...


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some kind of street shot.
Akita Kanto Festival, North of Japan.

Canon EOS 5DS R, EF24-70mm f/4L, f/4.0, 1/160, ISO 6400


----------



## steen-ag (Feb 4, 2017)

I took this picture in Copenhagen. I named it "Gone with the wind"

canon eos5D-II

steen aage nielsen


----------



## lion rock (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice one.
Moody.
-r



bhf3737 said:


> Some kind of street shot.
> Akita Kanto Festival, North of Japan.
> 
> Canon EOS 5DS R, EF24-70mm f/4L, f/4.0, 1/160, ISO 6400


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2017)

Street photography around here in the winter is a wee bit different.....


----------



## PKinDenmark (Feb 5, 2017)

Wanted to take 'Street' very literally. 
So got down on my belly (or tried to achieve that perspective in a more comfortable way).


----------



## PKinDenmark (Feb 5, 2017)

Playing with in-camera double exposure (Canon 6D).
I used 2 flashes with stands and umbrellas as well, so a quite untypical street-setup, which gave me several amusing reactions.


----------



## Gnocchi (Feb 5, 2017)

steen-ag said:


> I took this picture in Copenhagen. I named it "Gone with the wind"
> 
> canon eos5D-II
> 
> steen aage nielsen


This is a rippa, well done.


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 2, 2017)

Je trouve qu'il y a une dominante jaune trop importante , ou le boitier n'a pas était réglé sur la bonne balance des blancs!


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Two images ...
> First was a place I sought after from an internet address. Surprised by how it looks. Brick and mortar store may not tell the complete story.
> Second was a street scene.
> Taken on a trip to Hong Kong this December with 5DIII/24-70_2.8
> ...



vos photos devrait être reprise en post traitement !


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 2, 2017)

Stewbyyy said:


> I've never really been into street photography as it makes me nervous (I know, it sounds stupid). But I got this shot once.



moi aussi je n'aime pas trop la photo de rue ,car on est souvent observé!


----------



## Pookie (May 2, 2017)




----------



## privatebydesign (May 2, 2017)

Now that is a really strong picture. Beautiful light and color with perfect timing.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Now that is a really strong picture. Beautiful light and color with perfect timing.



+1

I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## GaryJ (May 23, 2017)

Echos


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 7, 2018)

Dallas, Texas


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Dallas, Texas



Very nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 7, 2018)

Click said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas, Texas
> ...



Thank you Click.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 20, 2018)

Dallas again.


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2018)

A night scene in a tourist town.
-r


----------



## SjacPhoto (May 14, 2018)

[


----------



## wannashoot (May 30, 2018)

PKinDenmark said:


> Playing with in-camera double exposure (Canon 6D).
> I used 2 flashes with stands and umbrellas as well, so a quite untypical street-setup, which gave me several amusing reactions.



That some sick work, excellent.


----------



## Eneade (Jun 14, 2018)

I love when a heavy rain comes and people are not ready for it ;-)



surprise rain by Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2018)

Eneade said:


> I love when a heavy rain comes and people are not ready for it ;-)



Very nice shot, Eneade.  I really like this picture.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 19, 2018)

Eneade said:


> I love when a heavy rain comes and people are not ready for it ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> surprise rain by Eneade, sur Flickr


Nice! It happens with me everytime.


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 19, 2018)

I’m not a perv, but this statue looking at the blond got mi attention.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice shot, JuanMa.


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you click


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 20, 2018)

Haha, great shot.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice pictures!


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 27, 2018)

Hard to take any half-decent photos out of the grotty perspex windows of the London Eye. But here's my attempt...


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2018)

Very nice shot. Jolyon


----------



## dolina (Aug 21, 2022)

Love is... by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks CLick




Andres Bonifacio Shrine by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------

